# Daikin error code L5



## cheddarman (Sep 24, 2021)

Daikin Air source heat pump Altherma split system.
Last night I noticed that our underfloor heating appeared to be off. I checked the manifolds and they were cold.
On checking the indoor unit the "information" symbol was flashing and on pressing the information button I got the attached error message.









As advised by the service engineer some time ago, if you get any error reports, re set the unit, so I turned the unit off at the indoor unit and the outside mains breaker. Left it off for a few minutes and then turned it all back on.
This morning everything seems to be all right, pipes all hot and underfloor heating on.

Are we in for trouble in the near future???


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

